# NVIDIA Endless City - CUDA/DX11 Tech Demo



## StefanM (Nov 6, 2010)

NVIDIA's new toy for GTX 580 launch. Works also with GTX 400 series.



> *NVIDIA Endless City Demo*
> ------------------------
> 
> Let the machines take over!
> ...







ATI users don't need to waste their time thanks to CUDA  :-\


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2010)

Low/few polys representing the base mesh.  They are using high displacement maps.  It just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you check the cpu usage on that? 
Nuff said


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I *only* need a GTX5xx to run this demo!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 6, 2010)

will 9800gt SLI even run this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Did you check the cpu usage on that?
> Nuff said



15%?  I don't see the big deal.



T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Wow, I *only* need a GTX5xx to run this demo!



Runs fine on my GTX470 and GTX460, gets good framerates too.



Bo$$ said:


> will 9800gt SLI even run this?



No, you need DX11.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome new game for a Nvidia user to play while the rest of us play real games.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Awesome new game for a Nvidia user to play while the rest of us play real games.



more like tech demo for nvidia users while ATI tries to figure out how to write a driver correctly


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> more like tech demo for nvidia users while ATI tries to figure out how to write a driver correctly


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

You mad?


----------



## KainXS (Nov 6, 2010)

AMD+Drivers = Fail
Nvidia+Drivers = Semi-Fail


----------



## Techtu (Nov 6, 2010)

Who'd of thought such a thread would of attracted the fanboys from both sides :/




newtekie1 said:


> Runs fine on my GTX470 and GTX460, gets good framerates too.



I'll give it a try too on Monday when my ISP lift's the cap on my connection!


----------



## BetA (Nov 6, 2010)

lol, can someone Help me please?

it says something isnt there..argh..






i have installed newest drivers and cuda is active..Someone knows whats up here?

greetz Beta

im on win 7 64bit and gtx460...


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 6, 2010)

Sometime in the next few days, somebody will find a work around so people will be able to use this on ATI AMD cards


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine pooped out too, trying the latest drivers to see if that fixes it


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Sometime in the next few days, somebody will find a work around so people will be able to use this on ATI AMD cards



Considering this uses CUDA, I highly doubt it.


----------



## BetA (Nov 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Mine pooped out too, trying the latest drivers to see if that fixes it



oki doki, please report back if it worked and what you changed 
Wanna Try out this Demo !! hehe


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2010)

AK_ViruS said:


> oki doki, please report back if it worked and what you changed
> Wanna Try out this Demo !! hehe



Went and grabbed the latest 260.99 drivers. Went to my Control panel and deleted all Nvidia software including this demo. Reboot to safemode, ran Ccleaner reg cleaner, reboot and install drivers, reboot install demo and go at it


----------



## BetA (Nov 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Went and grabbed the latest 260.99 drivers. Went to my Control panel and deleted all Nvidia software including this demo. Reboot to safemode, ran Ccleaner reg cleaner, reboot and install drivers, reboot install demo and go at it



OK, thx, i will give it a shoot


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 6, 2010)

Honestly from the screenshots I don't feel very motivated to try this. Usually I'll grab a tech demo like this cause they look better than actual games and it's neat to see, but that city is so artistically fugly I just don't see the point. Marketing fail.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 6, 2010)

nvidia very clever company , they always do something bring attention


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it's pretty neat. Flying through the city is nice, kind of reminds me of Blade Runner. It would be nice if it had a benchmarking mode though.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Went and grabbed the latest 260.99 drivers. Went to my Control panel and deleted all Nvidia software including this demo. Reboot to safemode, ran Ccleaner reg cleaner, reboot and install drivers, reboot install demo and go at it





AK_ViruS said:


> OK, thx, i will give it a shoot





erocker said:


> I think it's pretty neat. Flying through the city is nice, kind of reminds me of Blade Runner. It would be nice if it had a benchmarking mode though.



So which one of you three is gonna fraps a run so that those without the hardware can see it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2010)

I failed at getting either fraps or MSI AB to show results on screen


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> So which one of you three is gonna fraps a run so that those without the hardware can see it?




Done. Turn Down Your Speakers the audio is shitty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBfeOE1pim8


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Done. Turn Down Your Speakers the audio is shitty
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBfeOE1pim8



You weren't kidding when you said turn down your speakers. I suggest turning OFF your speakers unless you like crackling noise!

Looks pretty good although YouTube most likely doesn't do it justice with the low resolution they offer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 6, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> You weren't kidding when you said turn down your speakers. I suggest turning OFF your speakers unless you like crackling noise!
> 
> Looks pretty good although YouTube most likely doesn't do it justice with the low resolution they offer.



It looks pretty good, especially with turning on and off tessellation and seeing the difference, but overall not that exciting or anything that we haven't really seen before.  I lost interest after about 2 minutes and went back to playing the seemingly 8-bit minecraft...

I guess that goes to show it doesn't really matter how bad the game looks as long as it is addictively fun.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't realize repeated scaled was new.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 9, 2010)

StefanM said:


> NVIDIA's new toy for GTX 580 launch. Works also with GTX 400 series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice way to throw more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on the wound


----------



## crow1001 (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNWUfRzyWjE

Some astounding detail thanks to tessellation.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

So... apparently my GTX460 doesn't have Cuda, or at least GPU-Z seem's to say so, is there any way I can know for sure if it's working ok.. I've ran this demo if that should basially answer my own question?


----------



## wolf (Nov 9, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I lost interest after about 2 minutes and went back to playing the seemingly 8-bit minecraft...



I friggen love minecrat, mates tried to convince me for days to play it, and I wouldn't, when I finally did, I couldnt stop for days.

now I'm imagining minecraft with the visuals of this endless city demo.... with how fast technology moves, you won't need to live under a rock for long.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2010)

Techtu said:


> So... apparently my GTX460 doesn't have Cuda, or at least GPU-Z seem's to say so, is there any way I can know for sure if it's working ok.. I've ran this demo if that should basially answer my own question?



No, it does. Ran this with my 460 today.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

So if my Cuda wasn't working correctly it definitely wouldn't play this demo?

Also did you get any lag when you ran this on your own 460?


----------



## StefanM (Nov 9, 2010)

*NVIDIA Alien vs. Triangles 1.0 Demo available*

Here is the other new demo:



> NVIDIA "Alien vs. Triangles" Demo
> ---------------------------------
> 
> You can turn a smooth, workaday alien into something fun and memorable . . .
> ...



Press *F5* for the extra menu!





ATI users are _alienated _again...


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

StefanM said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 500 series GPU
> 2.5 GHz Dual core CPU
> 2 GB System memory
> 600 MB Hard drive space
> Microsoft Windows Vista or Windows 7



That seem's awfully odd recommendations ... GTX 500 series GPU + 2.5Ghz dual core CPU, talk about bottleneck


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Techtu said:


> That seem's awfully odd recommendations ... GTX 500 series GPU + 2.5Ghz dual core CPU, talk about bottleneck



It isn't meant to be about CPU performance, this is all GPU, so that isn't all that odd really.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 9, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It isn't meant to be about CPU performance, this is all GPU, so that isn't all that odd really.



I didn't mean just for that benchmark, I was just meaning in general... for example how many people will run with a setup similar to that? I'd imagine anyone with a 5 series will more than likely have a quad core CPU at the least for a much better overall system without no serious bottleneck.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Techtu said:


> I didn't mean just for that benchmark, I was just meaning in general... for example how many people will run with a setup similar to that? I'd imagine anyone with a 5 series will more than likely have a quad core CPU at the least for a much better overall system without no serious bottleneck.



You'd think that, just like you would think someone with SLI GTX460s would have something better than a Celeron, yet here I am...

The recommended system is just for the tech demo, they are just saying what the minimum CPU to use with it, they aren't giving that as a recommended system to use the GTX580 with.


----------

